# TUTORIAL: Enable an Extra Tab Add-ins in Windows Live Messenger Options Dialog Box



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 5, 2007)

Guys

Did you know there is an extra hidden tab in Windows Live Messenger Option dialog box? Its called "*Add-ins*". I don’t know why its hidden by default? Today I found a registry hack to enable it in WLM while playing with WLM’s EXE file in Resource Hacker. 

*Before:*

*img451.imageshack.us/img451/2475/beforegy5.png

*After:*

*img480.imageshack.us/img480/5417/afterrv0.png

So here is step-by-step tutorial to enable it:
*
1.* Open regedit and goto:

```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MSNMessenger
```
 *2.* In right-side pane, create a new DWORD value and give it name “*AddInFeatureEnabled*” and set its value to *1

* *3.* Thats it. Now open Windows Live Messenger and goto “*Tools -> Options*” and you’ll see a new tab "Add-ins" at last. 

Above information can also be read *here*.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow.. thanks vista!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## casanova (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, nice find (hack).


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: TUTORIAL: Enable an Extra Tab Add-ins in Windows Live Messenger Options Dialog Bo*

Thanks guys.


----------



## redhat (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey, I enabled d Add-In tab, but the feaures under it are disabled...
How do I enable them?


----------

